# Joey 7/1/18



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

20 of them today. 10”-14” fish. Caught probably 60 but didn’t keep anything under 10”. All minnows. Fish were shallow. Everything in 5-7fow. Just because it’s hot, doesn’t mean there deep.







I feel sorry for anyone who’s never seen a sunrise on the water.
We’re truly blessed men.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice haul Joey, I see the pup was guarding the bait. That is some calm water right there. I wish I could see that in the gulf.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I like your smart mascot in the shade. You need to fry up some of that fish for your fishing friend.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Nice haul Joey, I see the pup was guarding the bait. That is some calm water right there. I wish I could see that in the gulf.


Thanks Charlie. Your right. The ride is nice in this water.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

SHunter said:


> I like your smart mascot in the shade. You need to fry up some of that fish for your fishing friend.


He gets a few pieces when we cook it. 

Funny you saying that. That’s how I met him. I was frying fish on the back porch and he came up wanting a piece. Gave him a couple pieces and a drink of water. He never left. That was 5 or 6 years ago.

True story.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice fish Joey. Good lookin first mate. Sunrise yesterday was beautiful also, afternoon, not so much.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Skip. It was bad on us yesterday evening too. Some of that “sho nuff lightning”.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Now that's more like it!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn dude your killing it ! Nice catch

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch. Trusty first mate and Keith Stone, a winning combination.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice mess there Joey. I hope to get back out there over this long weekend coming up.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice haul, Joey! Looks like a beautiful trip.





jlw1972 said:


> I feel sorry for anyone who’s never seen a sunrise on the water.
> 
> We’re truly blessed men.




That is the truth! I caught a nice one from my neighbor's yard across the street coming up over upper Blackwater. The camera can't do it justice, either.


----------

